# Soft stools still after 1 week of Albon for Coccidia



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

So After 1 week 1 day of Albon, Bryco is still having soft stools. They are formed, but they are softer than any of my others have ever had. I talked to the vet yesterday morning who said to keep him on the Albon til it's gone (prob. another 3 days?), and we'd see how everything was then.

He's eating fine and seems to be doing great otherwise. He's gaining weight appropriately and has even beefed up a bit...so, not sure...

Wondering if anyone has any suggestions...seems like sometimes you have to make those to a vet to get them to bark up the right tree LOL.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

why isnt ur pup on panacur?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Our city Vet doesn't use Albon anymore. Our country Vet does; and, so does Kip's breeder.
Coccidia  I hope Bryco gets over it soon. Soft stools seem to be one of the bigger
issues discussed on this Board. And, at least you know what is causing Bryco's. 
Some dogs just take longer to clear up from a problem--just like some people do. 
I hope he is feeling fit again soon.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> why isnt ur pup on panacur?


What's panacur? He's on the Albon b'c when they did a stool test he had moderate levels of coccidia in his stool but nothing else.



Jerry'sMom said:


> Our city Vet doesn't use Albon anymore. Our country Vet does; and, so does Kip's breeder.
> Coccidia  I hope Bryco gets over it soon. Soft stools seem to be one of the bigger
> issues discussed on this Board. And, at least you know what is causing Bryco's.
> Some dogs just take longer to clear up from a problem--just like some people do.
> I hope he is feeling fit again soon.


JW...do you know what the other med they use is so if need be I can suggest it?

Poor little guy, he seems to feel fine but really, how great can you feel when you'r pooing goo? He's a little trooper. 

We are keeping his diet entirely constant, so I don't think that could be causing problems. If it isn't cleared up by Wednesday I'll bring another stool test in and ask them to check it again.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ask about trimethoprim-sulfadiazine (Tribrissen) and amprolium (Corid). The immune system basically has to get rid of Coccidia, the meds only "treat" it. 

Panacur is for worms (hookworms, roundworms, tapeworms, and whipworms).


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> Ask about trimethoprim-sulfadiazine (Tribrissen) and amprolium (Corid). The immune system basically has to get rid of Coccidia, the meds only "treat" it.
> 
> Panacur is for worms (hookworms, roundworms, tapeworms, and whipworms).


Oh, OK. He doesn't have any worms, they checked for that too. I will ask about the other meds =)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Panacur isnt just for. worms. Dexter had giardia and cocidia. Vet put him on panacur and it cured him. Its for worms mainly but can also be used for viruses and bacteria. Ask ur vet or u can buy it online at dog.com


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Routinely, Sulfa drugs and amprolium are given for Coccidia treatment. But Panacur can be effective.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> Routinely, Sulfa drugs and amprolium are given for Coccidia treatment. But Panacur can be effective.


:thumbright:


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

had a pup a while back with coccidia treated with albon 20 days plus bleach everything.
hope he feels better soon


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow...! 20 days! Our vet only prescribed a week of treatment...I had some leftover though and called and asked if I could keep giving it to him as his stool is still soft and they said that was fine but I only have like a day or two left max.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hum...albon must be horrible if it takes 20 days to completely cure LOL...just saying. with panacur it took less than a week


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hum...albon must be horrible if it takes 20 days to completely cure LOL...just saying. with panacur it took less than a week


I asked my vet about Panacur and he said that he doesn't think that's the solution as Bryco has no other worms and its too much "poison" for such a small dog when it isn't treating any but one thing.

They said they want to give him until the end of the week off of the medicine and see what happens. Sigh.

So tired of the little boogar rolling in his squishy poop every morning!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I dont even know what Cocodia is but has he been tested to see if its still in his system.. it may be that he just has loose stools and is a bit of a 'Daisy'


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL IDK, like I said, I will bring in another sample for them to test if it doesn't get better, but I also have read it can just take time. 

Coccidioaoasdfofos or whatever the word is...is a single cell parasite that lives in their tummy and multiplies if not controlled and can cause massive problems but it is one of the most common things to deal with when you get a new puppy at least it is stateside, and it doesn't have to do with the breeder really, the organisms are in most dog's digestive tracts and stress can give them a good place to multiply and thats when you get the problem. I probably got a bit of the technicalities wrong here, LOL, but...yeah. You get the idea. 

I wish his poos weren't soft because really, he gets so excited he runs around in them and makes this GIANT mess LOL.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah yeah and he's white too... nasty..

I'd get it tested and see.. We just get worming tablets from the vet when we first do the puppy check up and go from there.. no stool samples nothing well i didn't anyway!!

What are you feeding him now??? i'm just wondering if its a mixture of things..


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Ah yeah and he's white too... nasty..
> 
> I'd get it tested and see.. We just get worming tablets from the vet when we first do the puppy check up and go from there.. no stool samples nothing well i didn't anyway!!
> 
> What are you feeding him now??? i'm just wondering if its a mixture of things..


He's been on the Innova Puppy and chicken baby food for about a week. My vet said to get him off the Eukanuba right away even though he's small as it is really terrible for their digestive systems and that he was pretty sure it probably wasn't what the breeder was "actually" feeding as many of them get paid to give out packets of the Eukanuba with the puppies...the lady vet we have is all about Science diet, Eukanuba etc. but the guy feeds his dog raw so he knows what's up ha. 

His fur has started growing like a weed, he's gaining weight well, and his tear stains have about halved themselves without any other treatment...All in all he looks to be healthier and happier but still is pooing gooeys! We switched him over about 9 days and he's been full on the Innova puppy for 2 or 3 days now? Other than that we've tried to avoid any treats for him yet to avoid upsetting his tiny tummy. The middle of the switch was when he had the firmest most "normal" stools, so IDK??????


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> He's been on the Innova Puppy and chicken baby food for about a week. My vet said to get him off the Eukanuba right away even though he's small as it is really terrible for their digestive systems and that he was pretty sure it probably wasn't what the breeder was "actually" feeding as many of them get paid to give out packets of the Eukanuba with the puppies...the lady vet we have is all about Science diet, Eukanuba etc. but the guy feeds his dog raw so he knows what's up ha.
> 
> His fur has started growing like a weed, he's gaining weight well, and his tear stains have about halved themselves without any other treatment...All in all he looks to be healthier and happier but still is pooing gooeys! We switched him over about 9 days and he's been full on the Innova puppy for 2 or 3 days now? Other than that we've tried to avoid any treats for him yet to avoid upsetting his tiny tummy. The middle of the switch was when he had the firmest most "normal" stools, so IDK??????


I don't like that science diet its full or corn!! My vet has it stocked to the ceiling yet he always recommends some other stuff in his room i pay no attention to it obviously  I like the sound of your dude vet.. 

You'd think if breeders thought certain foods were poop they wouldn't give it out.. god only knows but it confuses the hell out of me all these food issues make my head spin.. 

I wonder if its food.. i know it sounds proper stupid but its exactly what i had with Daisy i thought it was her vaccination that did it and she had pencillin type drug to sort it out which it did (and she has had every time she's stolen doggy food/treats). Maybe try him on something really plain boring and bland for a few days.. like boiled chicken and see if it helps?? Thats what i did before i decided to go raw and it helped (once i removed the rice my vet told me to give arrrggghh). If Daisy has loose stools (like yesterday it was liquid coz she ate sand!) i give her plain boring boney chicken/turkey meals as its the blandest food ever

I know nothing about worms and things but i thought if they had parasites they ballooned out on their bellies and didn't gain weight?? 

He's growing, his fur is growing and he's fine.. dunno just to me it mirrors what Daisy had and was food related.

All this food talk is making me hungry..!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I don't like that science diet its full or corn!! My vet has it stocked to the ceiling yet he always recommends some other stuff in his room i pay no attention to it obviously  I like the sound of your dude vet..
> 
> You'd think if breeders thought certain foods were poop they wouldn't give it out.. god only knows but it confuses the hell out of me all these food issues make my head spin..
> 
> ...


Hehe...Idk. I am confused too. I may give boiled chicken a try if the stool sample comes back negative for everything else. 

I don't know ... I would think if he were allergic to something in the food, that he wouldn't be flourishing on it. Literally there have been some extremely positive changes since we were about 3/4 of the way through the switch, so you've got me. Maybe he just needs more time to adjust. I need to post new pictures, it seriously is incredible...all the stained fur is almost gone and new clean white fur has grown in just two small spots are left of stained fur and no new staining has happened so I'm happy about that.

I know many dogs have allergies to chicken...haha so hopefully I'm not compounding the problem. 

The ingredients are
Turkey, Chicken, Chicken Meal, Ground Barley, Ground Brown, Rice, Cottage Cheese, Tomatoes, Hemp Oil, Chicken Fat, Flaxseed, Whole Steamed Potatoes, Herring, Whole Raw Apples, Whole Raw Carrots, Alfalfa sprouts, Whole Eggs, Garlic, Dicalcium Phosphate, dl-Alpha Tocopherol, Vitamin C (Sodium Ascorbate), Probiotics & Vitamins/Minerals 

So...it's pretty basic, and the only common allergen I really see is chicken. We're getting in some of the all life stages Fromm food this week and some of it has no chicken so if things don't clear up maybe I'll try him on a different protein base.

I've been doing reading and all the dogs are now getting baby food with their regular kibble as it's just cooked meat and broth and all their coats have gotten softer. They still get their 3-4 raw dinners a week, too, but Bryco isn't starting that until we've otherwise stabilized him.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Hehe...Idk. I am confused too. I may give boiled chicken a try if the stool sample comes back negative for everything else.
> 
> I don't know ... I would think if he were allergic to something in the food, that he wouldn't be flourishing on it. Literally there have been some extremely positive changes since we were about 3/4 of the way through the switch, so you've got me. Maybe he just needs more time to adjust. I need to post new pictures, it seriously is incredible...all the stained fur is almost gone and new clean white fur has grown in just two small spots are left of stained fur and no new staining has happened so I'm happy about that.
> 
> ...


I thought Garlic was a toxin to them??

Hahah the fur growth is out of this world isn't it.. on their faces i wonder where the fur goes but all those stains will grow out.. Daisy has a couple from being at the beach her eyes have watered from the sun but i can wash them out.. 
Sounds like your pups eat better than i do hahahaaha.. i'd just see how it goes wait for the stool sample results to come back and then reassess afterwards.. i wouldn't be surprised if it was food though!!

Post some pictures


----------

